# Eheim Pro II Flow indicator



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

After a few years of service, the flow indicator ball of 2026 worn out and rattled so much. I had to take it out and use the filter without. Does this happen to anyone else here or just me? Has anyone found a replacement ball or alternate solution?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

My 2028 is > 4 years old and I don't have this problem, but my filter is in a closed stand, so I wouldn't notice as much.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine is probably 8 plus year old, I took it out a few years ago but was unable to find a replacement for it.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...uery=c02+indicator&queryType=0&hits=12&offset


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...uery=c02+indicator&queryType=0&hits=12&offset


Thanks for the link. But this seems to be more like an add on then the replacement part. Some other website is saying "The EHEIM Trough-flow-indicator is simply installed on the over-flow tube of the InstallationsSET 2".


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooo now i see, i thought that it was just the casing and the red part was in that little bottle lol, now i see it.

What's the part number for what your looking for?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The part you're looking for comes with the retainer ring. Part 7444410. $16.42 US plus shipping. A bit steep for a little ball. They call it a "floater".

https://www.eheimparts.com/client/homepage.aspx


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, and they do not even ship to Canada. I have to do mail box and pick it up. I'll probably just run without it. I am just curious that if someone with same situation has found a "ball" other then Eheim that works.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a known problem with this pro model, I have removed one of mine as it was doing the exact same thing, I tried cleaning it and it did not help, you will notice a reduced flow at the outlet once your filter is in need of service. So I felt it was no problem to eliminate the rattle

My 2026 is fine, my 2028 I took it out 
hope this helps. 

24/7


----------

